# Nice carpeting short grass?



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Ahoy there! Just finished setting up my first tank  Actually looks pretty decent, cant wait to see it get filled out some more. The only thing I'm sort of unhappy with is the carpeting grass I got. It's a bit too tall for my taste ( about 2.5-3'' or so ) I would like something much shorter being as I plan to carpet most of the tank with it. I believe this would just overpower it . Any suggestions for a good short grass? I've been looking at Dwarf Hair Grass and Dwarf Baby tears. I know the baby tears aren't really "grassy" but it still looks great carpeted correctly. Any help/suggestions would be awesome

Thanks ^_^,
Bryan


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Feb 18, 2008)

japanese hairgrass is a bit shorter than regular dwarf hairgrass...

UG or utricularia graminifolia has more of a grassy look too.

dwarf baby tears or HC looks great and so does elatine triandra which is not so commonly used for some reason...


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

There's also Glossotigma and Marsilea for ground covers to consider.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Riccia can be trimmed to stay extremely short and will have a lawn-like appearance if you don't mind some maintenence.


----------



## dabrybry (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys  I'm gonna go with the baby tears I think


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Excellent choice; good luck with it!


----------

